# My New Citizen Mini Mears



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Had been thinking about buying a citizen ray mears ap0600-01e or a Royal Marines for a little while now , but funds carnt stretch to this at the moment , so when this citizen BM6400-00E and what I am calling the mini mears turned up on the sales forum just had to have it to for fill my citizen needs lol

First impressions a little bigger than I thought it was going to be , so happy with that as I like the bigger watches , also lume is lovely a light blue colour , water restistant to 200 m never going to go that deep but good to know , so all in all cracking watch that will no doubt get some good wrist action over the coming weeks

Spec

Dial Colour

Black

Watch Movement

Eco-Drive

Crystal/Glass Type

Mineral Crystal

Case Material

Steel

Case Shape

Round

Case Width (Approx)

42mm

Case Depth (Approx)

11mm

Strap/Bracelet Type

Strap

Strap Colour

Black

Clasp Type

Pin & Buckle

Water Resistance Depth

200 Metres

Water Resistance

200 metres

Date

Yes

Solar Powered

Yes

Gender

Mens

Colour

Black

Style

Divers

Model Ref

BM6400-00E

Packaging

Official Citizen Presentation Packaging

Manufacturer Warranty

5 Year Manufacturers Guarantee


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice mate, I think everyone loves the Eco-Drive range. That looks quite similar to my most recent acquisition on here, except mine is titanium and has a chronograph function. Mine also had the same canvas strap, but the watch has been transformed by fitting a decent quality rubber replacement, and is now a firm favourite in my collection. Definitely worth thinking about swapping the strap, as I think it makes a massive difference. Nothing wrong with the quality though, and I have re-used the Citizen strap on another watch.

Mine says "Hi" anyway:










:thumbup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice Davey boy indeed it's funny I never even took a second look at citizen a year ago only seiko,s , but now I own a orca , mini mears and a pro master divers and only one seiko , funny how things change


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Got to love a Mears! :yes:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

use mine as my work watch everyday great watch the lume is so cool


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations. Can't go wrong with that Citizen.

Here's a watch blog's comparison: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-promaster-tough-ray-mears-724530.html


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Currently scouring eBay for my own mini Mears.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Currently scouring eBay for my own mini Mears.


Just managed to get hold of a citizen Royal Marines to go with the mini mears


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

I like everything about those... Bar the Marines logo.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

MrJones said:


> I like everything about those... Bar the Marines logo.


I was the same but to be far your eye dosnt really catch the logo the marines one defo a keeper the mini mears just ordered a Kevlar/canvas strap but unsure if its a keeper now I have the Royal Marines one ?


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

I got an unused mini Mears going on the Sale forum some time soonish


----------

